# mange



## redfin945

what to do for early stages of mange


----------



## YodelDogs

I found a dog with demodectic mange 2 weeks ago and I didn't have money to take her to the vet. I found this awesome website that mentions a whole bunch of home remedies to try.

http://www.earthclinic.com/Pets/dog_mange_cure.html

I did the mayonnaise and apple cider vinegar listed on the second page. Believe it or not it is actually working.


----------



## CAL

I believe ya got something going.From the pictures looks like it is working and working good.Thanks for showing.


----------



## YodelDogs

I was pretty skeptical but I figured it wouldn't hurt the dog so why not give it a try. You put the dog in the bathtub and cover her entire body with mayonnaise. Leave it on 30 minutes to an hour, as long as the dog will tolerate. The theory is that the mites can't breathe so they try to come to the surface and they get stuck. Then bathe the dog and any mites stuck in the mayo will wash down the drain. The mayo is mostly fat so it softens the crusty areas and conditions the coat. Then you rinse with diluted apple cider vinegar, being careful not to get it in the dog's eyes. You can put diluted apple cider vinegar in a spray bottle and spray the affected areas a couple times a day, too.


----------



## TripleXBullies

This what I have heard works.. I have tried it, but ended up he didn't have mange. It didn't hurt him.

Depending on the dog, give a couple of extra days of ivermectin. Giving daily doses can lead to OD, so be carefule. Some herding breeds can't have ivermectin so be careful..

The topical remedy is 1/3 apple cider vinegar, 1/3 original old listerine and 1/3 lysol concetrate. You COULD add some water if you're worried. Dip the dog in.. SOAK him and let him sit for a while with it on him. Don't rinse it.

The lysol concetrate says it's horrible for skin, but I rubbed it in to my own skin on my arm.. I felt sure at the time that the dog that I thought had mange, had given it to me. I finally took him to the vet and he tested negative.. Then the vet and I realized he had a small cut up in his arm pit that had gotten infected and was causing the skin issues. 

I had poision ivy... 

Still, I've heard the dip works.


----------



## magnumman357

There is this stuff called Nu-Stock i think all Dog owners should have a tube of, it's got sulfur and pine oil in it and it stinks but works killer on all kinds of skin conditions. They sell it in farm supply stores for horses. Clears up nasty hot spots in days.


----------



## K9SAR

What KIND of mange?  There are two types: one is contagious.  One is not.


----------



## rvick

Ivermectin inside & Nu-Stock outside


----------



## donald-f

I thought the only cure for mange was burnt motor oil.


----------



## ylhatch

happy jack kennel dip.works great


----------



## Jim P

That's what I thought to donald, burnt motor oil and sulfur


----------



## CAL

Jim P said:


> That's what I thought to donald, burnt motor oil and sulfur



I have heard the same thing as well.Old time remedies.


----------



## magnumman357

you don't need to use motor oil, that can be toxic depending on the vehicle it comes from. unburnt gas and stuff. 
The motor oil works by suffocating the mites, the same can be accomplished much safer and cleaner by getting a bottle of mineral oil from the drug store. it's clear and odor free so you don't have to worry about the dog rubbing black oil on everything.
Nu-stock or comfortis are still the way to go though.


----------



## Drew33998

My dog had hot spots/sores all over his body when I got him.  I put Nu stock on him and three days later they had started to heal.  A week later and still healing.  After about two weeks his hair is starting to come back in.  This stuff really works!


----------



## brownhounds

Burnt Motor Oil works fine.


----------



## CFGD

brownhounds said:


> Burnt Motor Oil works fine.



co-sign!


----------



## plottman25

It does not have to be burn motor oil, I have used a mixture of new motor oil and sulfer a couple of times on dogs and it works.  Will not work for Red Mange. WHich is the type of mange that will kill a dog.


----------



## Hardwood man

*motor oil and sulfur*

Used to could get the sulfur at the drug store but I don't know know.
Someone gave me an ole Black & Tan years ago that had it pretty bad. Got some burnt oil and sulfur and mixed up. Used a hair brush and would lightly scrub it in every other day for a week and also put a raw egg in his food for about a week. After about 1 month that was the prettiest Black & Tan you had ever seen.


----------

